
Get Ready To Live Past 100 - nreece
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/08/get-ready-to-live-past-100/
======
JacobAldridge
_"Let’s be honest, when you’re young and thinking about getting old you
probably worry about two things: will I still be coherent, and can I still
have sex?"_

I initially read that as "will I still be _continent_ ". I guess I back myself
to be able to dribble crap from my mouth well into old age, but it's the other
end that concerns me.

While I hope to live past 100 ("live forever or die trying"), a key part of my
happiness philosophy is "Plan to live forever. Be prepared to die today". In
other words, don't plan a life that will be happy in the distant future if
you're not happy with it right now. The future may not arrive for you, or
worse still you will create a habit of always living _in_ the future and never
enjoying your present.

------
lionhearted
I'm actively planning and working towards living to 110 years old - I think
it's going to be quite possible. The path is about gradually increasing
healthy behaviors and decreasing unhealthy behaviors while looking to
eliminate them.

So far I've quit cigarettes, recreational drugs, drinking, coffee, pork, beef,
and other mammals.

I did this in waves - I have a two-fold plan. I quit or seriously cut back on
something bad, and/or look to add something equivalent but better to my
consumption. So you can't just quit all the foods/drinks you consume without
getting used to having new stuff. For instance, I'm working on cutting
caffeine, so I axed coffee (and I _loved_ coffee, by the way) and am working
to moving to lower caffeinated drinks - green tea, white tea, and herbal teas
ideally. Will I quit entirely and go herbal teas, or continue to drink green
tea? Not sure, but I'm looking in that direction.

I'm working on quitting fructose and sucrose except when they come with a
significant amount of fiber and nutrients (so, fruit) - and maybe a possible
exception for right after exercise. This means eating more fruit and adding
decent snacks and fiber to my diet instead of just quitting and then wondering
what the hell to do. Also, I spent all of 2009 trying all kinds of sugar and
dessert - I wanted to have those experiences before quitting, and I know I'd
need time to prepare for this one since it's such a big thing.

I'm working on stretching and fitness programs to my connective tissue, bones,
and joints in good shape - especially important for me since I have bad
joints. My fitness is light weights focusing on core and large muscle groups,
less worried about the "beach muscles" and more about core strength,
flexibility, and mobility. Also, cardio for the heart.

Then taking care of my teeth and skin and constantly looking into how to
improve my lymph system, immune system, digestion, and other vital systems in
the body.

Now, sometimes if I mention this to somebody, they say, "Man, why bother
living if you're having no fun?!" And I don't really know what to tell them -
my happiness/meal I reckon is right around anyone who isn't a serious
gastronomical foodie type. I eat fresh fruits, yogurt, nice teas, rice,
noodles, chicken, fish, vegetables with nice spices and sauces. Sandwiches and
stews and other nice things - do I miss steak or Monte Cristo cigars and
Chimay Blue beer sometimes? Yeah, occasionally. But I reckon my
happiness/pleasure/consumption of things stacks up nicely with anyone else's.

And I plan on having a healthy sex life in my 50's and 60's, and maybe
afterwards, I plan on being able to really run around and play some sports
with my kids and grandkids, and I plan on being healthy and active for my
great-grandkids.

I talk to older people and ask them what they'd wished they done when they
were younger - they _all_ have regrets, "I should have taken care of my
back... should have taken care of my teeth... should've quit smoking...
should've quit drinking... it wasn't worth it..." And it's like, hey, that's
going to be me! I'm going to be that old person with those regrets unless I
take action now.

Who knows, I do some dangerous stuff, I snowboard, I travel to dangerous parts
of the world, maybe I'll catch a bad break and that'll be the end of me. But I
tell you, just knowing that I'm planning on living to 110, with good mobility
and health and cheer for most of those years, that is worth it for it's own
sake even if I don't last that long. I'm planning on living a long, healthy,
productive life. That it's own reward - being able to have sex 20 years longer
than most people my age will be a bonus, being able to play a decent game of
football with my pre-teen grandson will be a bonus, getting 30 to 50 more
years to read books, and watch world events unfold, and play with all the cool
and amazing new technology that comes out - it's a bonus. The lifestyle is
worth it on its own.

~~~
rms
FYI, green tea also has theanine in it, which is relaxing. Not sure how much
theanine is found in white tea. If you want the relaxing effects of green tea
without the caffeine, you can buy pure theanine.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theanine>

------
gkoberger
This is completely unrelated... but wow, they didn't even attempt to hide they
stole their design from TechCrunch.

~~~
rms
We could answer this definitively by seeing if this design came out before or
after Techcrunch's design. It's not really worth it though, because the design
is generic enough that they could get away with stealing it. It's really more
of a case of copying the layout than copying the design.

~~~
gkoberger
It came out after (Singularity Hub's design came out August 17, 2009; TC was
Aug 27, 2008). TechCrunch is one of the biggest blogs on the planet; they're
not using a generic template. While the design isn't copy and pasted, it is
clearly really heavily influenced- imagine if a site did that with, say, TC
articles. That would be plagiarism. Why is copying a design any different?

None of these alone are definitive, but together, they make a pretty good
case:

    
    
      - Search on top left, with a button titled "Search"
      - #CCC box around the header
      - Header: Logo/Ad on the top, links and icons on the bottom; partitioned the same way
      - Spacing and style of the navigation is really similar
      - Three article images across the top: images are both 203x155, and the box has a blue padding and darker blue border.  Both are named #header_features, inside a #col1 (admittedly, naming conventions might be a WP thing).
      - Boxed in articles with the title and author/date on left; comments + social media on right (this is admittedly generic.. but it does have a TC feel to it)
      - Article meta data and the article itself are split by a dotted gray line
    

It was designed by "YourCustomBlog," and their portfolio
(<http://yourcustomblog.com/wordpress-design-portfolio/>) indicates it wasn't
just a "customization" (meaning, it was a made-from-scratch design, not a
modification of an existing template.

~~~
rms
It could also be subconscious influence. I don't think that this is a
copyright violation, but I don't know enough about IP law to know for sure.

